# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Ford EV Tue 11th Aug 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
Great turn out. Warwicks batteries look the buisiness and when he gets operational, the range and performance numbers will be very interesting. His 72V 120Ahr pack from Sky Energy with charger and BMS full wiring loom and full colour dash display for under NZ$10 000 looked trully impressive.

Great to see the guys from CPIT out in force. We hope to take them up on their offer of an "Open Garage" there very soon.

All of us are very welcoming to anyone wanting to turn up and talk, kick tyres and swap ideas or ask for help and clarifications. We hope we are encouraging enough to help anyone else avoid some of the mistakes we made when you decide to go electric.

All the best 
David
www.greenev.co.nz


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed it ... I will have to catch up with you guys at the next one. Good job Warwick, I'd be keen to see it going too.

I reckon your 8.6kwhr pack should take you roughly 40-50 km before it is flat, 60 km at best - though this will depend much on what your Wh/km efficiency is, and how nice you want to be to your batteries.

I have done tests on my Headway cell samples and I have some interesting results. I can pull out 8-9C from this 10AHr cyclindrical cell provided that I have adequate cooling for it (that's right, 80-90 Amps from that little 10AHr cell). Adequate cooling means fan forced with the computer fan (not water cooled). However I'd probably not operate it beyond 5-6C peaks. Unfortunately at these higher discharge rates the capacity does diminish to something like 8AHr.

I would like to see what sort of performance you get out of Warrick's cells.

Hemon


----------

